# gelöst: CPU Takt

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe einen Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz.

Seit dem 5.9.3 gentoo-Kernel kam mir die Kiste etwas zu langsam vor.

Jetzt habe ich das mal geprüft.

Die 8 iDs laufen nur mit ca.800 MHz.

Hatte jemand diesen Effekt schon?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke und 73 HenryLast edited by henry on Wed Jan 13, 2021 8:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mike155

Es ist normal und gewollt, dass die Kerne runtertakten, wenn nichts auf der Maschine läuft.

Öffne ein weiteres Shell-Fenster und produziere Last mit einer Endlos-Schleife:

```
while [ 1 ]; do i=1; done
```

Jetzt sollte die Frequenz höher sein, richtig? Falls nicht: bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
cpupower frequency-info
```

----------

## henry

Hallo mike155,

leider auch nur 800 MHz beim koplieren. Das nervt.

```

watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo

```

```

Alle 2,0s: grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo         Quaxi7: Tue Jan  5 22:02:18 2021

cpu MHz         : 798.189

cpu MHz         : 798.169

cpu MHz         : 798.204

cpu MHz         : 798.191

cpu MHz         : 798.175

cpu MHz         : 798.163

cpu MHz         : 798.280

cpu MHz         : 798.304

```

Ich bin leider mit dem kompilieren des Kernels nicht so fit.

Nutze gentoo-sources und kompiliere selber. Aber alles weiß ich auch nicht.

Eine Idee?

Danke

----------

## michael_w

Nur ne Idee, mal hier rein schauen: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Power_management/Processor

Und mal schauen was so die diversen Patches treiben, die die Intel Bugs in den CPUs fixen sollen.

----------

## firefly

Kann es sein, dass du als "Default CPUFreq governor" "powersave" in der kernel config (z.b. via make menuconfig) ausgewählt hast?

Ansonsten die informationen auf der wiki seite, welche michael_w gepostet hat, durcharbeiten

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass du als "Default CPUFreq governor" "powersave" in der kernel config (z.b. via make menuconfig) ausgewählt hast?

 

Genau deshalb hatte ich um die Ausgabe von "cpupower frequency-info" gebeten. Da sieht man die Einstellungen. Bei mir sieht es beispielsweise so aus:

```
analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: intel_cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0

  maximum transition latency: 20.0 us

  hardware limits: 1.60 GHz - 3.80 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand performance schedutil

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 3.80 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency: Unable to call hardware

  current CPU frequency: 3.62 GHz (asserted by call to kernel)

  boost state support:

    Supported: yes

    Active: yes

    3600 MHz max turbo 4 active cores

    3700 MHz max turbo 3 active cores

    3800 MHz max turbo 2 active cores

    3800 MHz max turbo 1 active cores
```

----------

## henry

Hallo und danke für die Hinweise.

hier mal auf die Schnelle den Tipp von mike155

```

cpupower frequency-info

```

```

CPU 0 wird analysiert:

  driver: intel_cpufreq

  CPUs, die mit der gleichen Hardwarefrequenz laufen: 0

  CPUs, die ihre Frequenz mit Software koordinieren müssen: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 20.0 us

  Hardwarebegrenzungen: 800 MHz - 4.40 GHz

  verfügbare cpufreq-Regler: ondemand userspace performance schedutil

  momentane Richtlinie: Frequenz sollte innerhalb 800 MHz und 4.40 GHz.

                    sein. Der Regler "userspace" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Geschwindigkeit er in diesem Bereich verwendet.

  current CPU frequency: Unable to call hardware

  current CPU frequency: 798 MHz (asserted by call to kernel)

  boost state support:

    Unterstützt: ja

    Aktiv: ja

```

Muss jetzt erst mal arbeiten.

Danke, vielleicht hat jemand den erlösenden Hinweis.

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

 *cpupower frequency-info wrote:*   

>   verfügbare cpufreq-Regler: ondemand userspace performance schedutil
> 
>   momentane Richtlinie: Frequenz sollte innerhalb 800 MHz und 4.40 GHz.
> 
>                     sein. Der Regler "userspace" kann frei entscheiden,
> ...

 

Jo, "userspace" meint, du müßtest die Frequenz selbst setzen.

Vorschlag:

Setze mal bitte den (schon vorhandenen) schedutil governor via 

```
cpupower frequency-set -g schedutil
```

und schau dann mit ein wenig Last ob er wie gewünscht tut. Ich nutze dafür meist gern sowas wie 

```
watch -n 0,5 cpupower monitor
```

Wenn das für dich soweit passt, dann setze den schedutil governor im Kernel als default. Nutze dafür dann bitte auch gleich eine aktuelle Kernel Version (5.9.3 ist uralt, und sollte möglichst aktualisiert werden), nimm zb den aktuellen 5.9.16

Im `make menuconfig` findet sich die Option dann unter 

```
Power management and ACPI options  --->

CPU Frequency scaling  --->

Default CPUFreq governor (schedutil)  --->
```

Für weiteres/genaueres schaue zb auch im https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v5.9/admin-guide/pm/intel_pstate.html

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef95,

danke für die Info.

ich habe mit :

```

cpupower --cpu all frequency-set --freq 4400MHz

```

```

Alle 2,0s: grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo

cpu MHz         : 4003.292

cpu MHz         : 3987.775

cpu MHz         : 4223.923

cpu MHz         : 4241.883

cpu MHz         : 4032.174

cpu MHz         : 4009.398

cpu MHz         : 4016.316

cpu MHz         : 4013.796

```

die Taktfrequenz hochgesetzt. Einen Schritt weiter.

ich möchte jedoch keine dynamischen Taktänderungen.

Mein PC soll immer auf dem Normal-Takt laufen (also  4,4 GHz).

Bin mir mit den Kerneleinstellungen noch nicht sicher.

Da hätte ich gerne noch einen Hinweis.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Danke an alle für Eure Hinweise.

Kernel-5.9.16 mit Option 'performance' governor kompiliert.

Rechner rennt.

 :Very Happy: 

73 Henry

----------

## mike155

Dann lass uns schauen, ob wir Deinen Rechner noch schneller bekommen.

Es ist nämlich merkwürdig, dass Dein Rechner bei "cpupower frequency-info" keine Turbo Boost States angezeigt hat:

Ist Turbo Boost in BIOS aktiviert?

Wechseln ungenutzte Kerne in die C6/C7 Sleep-States? Das sollten sie nämlich. Du kannst es mit 'powertop' überprüfen. Im zweiten Reiter 'Idle stats' sieht man es. Schau Dir die Ausgabe ohne Last und mit Last an.

Im dritten Reiter "Frequency stats" solltest Du sehen, dass ungenutzte Kerne im Idle-Modus sind und genutzte Kerne auf die hohen Frequenzen wechseln.

----------

## henry

Hallo mike155,

hier mal die Ergebnisse von Deinem Tipp:

1. ohne last

```

PowerTOP 2.13     Overview   Idle stats   Frequency stats   Device stats   Tunables   WakeUp                            

           Pkg(HW)  |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 0   CPU(OS) 4

                    |                     | C0 active   0,3%        1,0%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,6%    0,3 ms  0,0%    0,1 ms

C2 (pc2)    0,0%    |                     | C2         99,1%    5,9 ms 99,0%    9,3 ms

C3 (pc3)    0,0%    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

C6 (pc6)    0,0%    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

C7 (pc7)    0,0%    | C7 (cc7)   97,7%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 1   CPU(OS) 5

                    |                     | C0 active   0,6%        0,4%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,3%    0,1 ms  0,0%    0,1 ms

                    |                     | C2         99,1%    5,9 ms 99,7%    9,5 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,3%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)   98,1%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 2   CPU(OS) 6

                    |                     | C0 active   0,4%        0,2%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,1%    0,1 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C2         99,5%   17,6 ms 99,8%   14,8 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)   99,1%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 3   CPU(OS) 7

                    |                     | C0 active   0,6%        0,5%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,2%    0,2 ms  0,1%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C2         99,4%    8,6 ms 99,4%   10,2 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)   98,5%    |

                    |             GPU     |

                    |                     |

                    | Powered On  0,0%    |

                    | RC6       100,0%    |

                    | RC6p        0,0%    |

                    | RC6pp       0,0%    |

                    |                     |

                    |                     |

```

2. mit Last

```

PowerTOP 2.13     Overview   Idle stats   Frequency stats   Device stats   Tunables   WakeUp                            

           Pkg(HW)  |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 0   CPU(OS) 4

                    |                     | C0 active  28,8%       40,5%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          2,5%    0,2 ms  2,6%    0,2 ms

C2 (pc2)    0,0%    |                     | C2         69,9%    0,9 ms 59,1%    1,1 ms

C3 (pc3)    0,0%    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

C6 (pc6)    0,0%    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

C7 (pc7)    0,0%    | C7 (cc7)   38,5%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 1   CPU(OS) 5

                    |                     | C0 active  22,9%       22,6%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          2,9%    0,2 ms  2,4%    0,2 ms

                    |                     | C2         75,2%    1,2 ms 75,9%    1,3 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)   58,6%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 2   CPU(OS) 6

                    |                     | C0 active 101,7%       12,1%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,2%    0,2 ms  0,8%    0,2 ms

                    |                     | C2          3,2%    0,9 ms 87,5%    2,0 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)    1,3%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 3   CPU(OS) 7

                    |                     | C0 active  24,7%       24,2%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          3,1%    0,1 ms  2,9%    0,2 ms

                    |                     | C2         73,3%    1,3 ms 73,9%    1,4 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)   57,1%    |

                    |             GPU     |

                    |                     |

                    | Powered On  0,0%    |

                    | RC6       100,0%    |

                    | RC6p        0,0%    |

                    | RC6pp       0,0%    |

                    |                     |

                    |                     |

```

Muss jetzt erst mal zur Arbeit.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

So weiter

1. ohne Last :

```

PowerTOP 2.13     Overview   Idle stats   Frequency stats   Device stats   Tunables   WakeUp                            

            Package |             Core    |            CPU 0       CPU 4

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,0 GHz

Idle        94,4%   | Idle        98,3%   | Idle        98,8%       99,5%

 800 MHz     0,0%   |  800 MHz     0,0%   |  800 MHz     0,0%        0,5%

4,41 GHz     5,6%   | 4,41 GHz     1,7%   | 4,41 GHz     1,2%

                    |             Core    |            CPU 1       CPU 5

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,1 GHz

                    | Idle        98,2%   | Idle        98,8%       99,3%

                    | 4,41 GHz     1,8%   | 4,41 GHz     1,2%        0,7%

                    |  800 MHz     0,0%   |  800 MHz     0,0%

                    |             Core    |            CPU 2       CPU 6

                    |                     | Average   4,0 GHz     4,0 GHz

                    | Idle        98,8%   | Idle        99,5%       99,3%

                    | 4,41 GHz     1,2%   | 4,41 GHz     0,5%        0,7%

                    |                     |

                    |             Core    |            CPU 3       CPU 7

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,0 GHz

                    | Idle        98,3%   | Idle        98,9%       99,3%

                    | 4,41 GHz     1,7%   | 4,41 GHz     1,1%        0,7%

                    |  800 MHz     0,0%   |  800 MHz     0,0%

```

2. mit Vollast:

```

PowerTOP 2.13     Overview   Idle stats   Frequency stats   Device stats   Tunables   WakeUp                            

            Package |             Core    |            CPU 0       CPU 4

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,2 GHz

Idle         0,0%   | Idle         0,0%   | Idle         0,4%        0,0%

 800 MHz     0,0%   |  800 MHz     0,0%   |  800 MHz     0,0%      100,0%

4,41 GHz   100,0%   | 4,41 GHz   100,0%   | 4,41 GHz    99,6%

                    |             Core    |            CPU 1       CPU 5

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,2 GHz

                    | Idle         0,0%   | Idle         0,8%        0,1%

                    | 4,41 GHz   100,0%   | 4,41 GHz    99,2%       99,9%

                    |                     |

                    |             Core    |            CPU 2       CPU 6

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,2 GHz

                    | Idle         0,0%   | Idle         0,4%        0,5%

                    | 4,41 GHz   100,0%   | 4,41 GHz    99,6%       99,5%

                    |                     |

                    |             Core    |            CPU 3       CPU 7

                    |                     | Average   4,2 GHz     4,2 GHz

                    | Idle         0,0%   | Idle         0,4%        0,3%

                    | 4,41 GHz   100,0%   | 4,41 GHz    99,6%       99,7%

```

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Idle stats bei Volllast:

```

PowerTOP 2.13     Overview   Idle stats   Frequency stats   Device stats   Tunables   WakeUp                            

           Pkg(HW)  |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 0   CPU(OS) 4

                    |                     | C0 active 104,4%      104,6%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,0%    0,2 ms  0,0%    0,2 ms

C2 (pc2)    0,0%    |                     | C2          0,3%    0,7 ms  0,1%    0,5 ms

C3 (pc3)    0,0%    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

C6 (pc6)    0,0%    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

C7 (pc7)    0,0%    | C7 (cc7)    0,0%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 1   CPU(OS) 5

                    |                     | C0 active 104,7%      104,5%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,0%    0,2 ms  0,0%    0,2 ms

                    |                     | C2          0,0%    0,4 ms  0,2%    0,6 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)    0,0%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 2   CPU(OS) 6

                    |                     | C0 active 104,4%      104,7%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,0%    0,3 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C2          0,3%    0,6 ms  0,0%    0,4 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)    0,0%    |

                    |            Core(HW) |            CPU(OS) 3   CPU(OS) 7

                    |                     | C0 active 104,6%      104,3%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms  0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1          0,1%    0,1 ms  0,0%    0,2 ms

                    |                     | C2          0,1%    0,5 ms  0,4%    0,6 ms

                    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    |

                    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    |

                    | C7 (cc7)    0,0%    |

                    |             GPU     |

                    |                     |

                    | Powered On  0,0%    |

                    | RC6       100,0%    |

                    | RC6p        0,0%    |

                    | RC6pp       0,0%    |

                    |                     |

                    |                     |

```

Ich hoffe die Infos reichen aus?

Danke und 73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo,

sind die Werte so in Ordnung?

Ich finde, sieht ganz gut aus oder?

73 Henry

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> sind die Werte so in Ordnung? 

 

Die Sleep-States C6 und C7 sind da - das sieht gut aus.

Die 4.4GHz bei Vollast wundern mich. Ich hoffe, es kommt nicht daher, dass Du "cpupower --cpu all frequency-set --freq 4400MHz" gesetzt hast. Ich würde das nicht machen.

Das Problem ist, dass Dein Prozessor nicht längere Zeit mit allen Kernen bei 4.4 GHz laufen kann - weil er dann zu heiß wird. Die Frage ist, was er in diesem Fall machen wird. Entweder ignoriert er die gesetzten 4.4 GHz und geht runter - oder er bleibt bei 4.4 GHz und fängt mit Thermal Throttling an - was man aber nicht will.

Also, am besten lässt man einen der Governors schedutil, performance oder ondemand seine Arbeit tun und funkt nicht durch das manuelle Setzen von Frequenzen dazwischen. Das sollte man nur tun, wenn man weiß was man tut - und wenn man die Folgen sehr genau testet und analysiert.

----------

## arfe

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sind die Werte so in Ordnung?  
> 
> Die 4.4GHz bei Vollast wundern mich. Ich hoffe, es kommt nicht daher, dass Du "cpupower --cpu all frequency-set --freq 4400MHz" gesetzt hast. Ich würde das nicht machen.
> 
> 

 

Das hat er gemacht. Steht auch weiter oben. Ich würde dazu auch nicht raten.

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe die CPU für den Test unter voller Last nicht händich gesetzt.

ich habe den kernel neu komplilert und dann getestet.

Test: Firefox kompiliert.

```
  

5.9.16-gentoo

```

Kernel-config:

```

  -*- CPU Frequency scaling                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                        [ ]   CPU frequency transition statistics                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                              Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                        -*-   'performance' governor                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   'powersave' governor                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                        -*-   'schedutil' cpufreq policy governor                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                              *** CPU frequency scaling drivers ***                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                        -*-   Intel P state control                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   Processor Clocking Control interface driver                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                        [*]     Legacy cpb sysfs knob support for AMD CPUs                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                        < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                              *** shared options ***            

```

sieht so aus.

Ist das was besser zumachen?

Danke und schönmes Wochenende!

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo lb Gentoo-gemeinde,

da keine weiteren Kommentare kommen gehe ich davon aus, dass meine Einstellungen okay sind

uns schließe das Thema. Danke für Eure Hilfe.

73 Henry

----------

